# Gen 2 opinion



## Iceman591 (Mar 10, 2019)

First I apologize If this in the wrong section. I have a 2017 lt rs hatchback that for the first 40k mileage it was plauged with cylinder 1 and 3 misfires. Finally got it handled when I installed a new version of spark plugs from GM. As I approach 100k how much more likely is the pistons cracking or am I just paranoid?

Thanks


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Lot can happen in 50 thousand miles and there's no way to know for sure. Honestly that's not a fun way to own a vehicle if you're waiting for it to break. Best advice, is use good quality oil and change it regularly, use high octane gas (91 or 93) and don't drive it super hard. The rest is out of your hands at the end of the day.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Also, go to the dealership or an independent mechanic for the ECU upgrade if it hasn't already been done. There is a revised ECU firmware that supposedly helps avoid detonation (which could crack pistons).


----------



## Iceman591 (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions, the ecm was flashed 2018/2019 not sure when the update came out. Always got oil changes at the dealer. I guess my only issue against it all would be running 87 vs the higher tier but in Illinois that's a hard pill to swallow haha. I apologize if my tone came off doom and gloom, I lost my 15 cruze due to a hydro locked motor and I like the 17 way more I just don't wanna see another cruze go out with a bad motor


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

I didn't want to say anything cause I'm a gen 1 guy. My 2 cents is if you run Dexos 1 gen 3 oil and run 91 octane in summer heat you should be fine. In my experience, running 91 octane is needed above 95F. Anyway the best LSPI prevention is running good oil.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Johnny B said:


> My 2 cents is if you run Dexos 1 gen 3 oil and run 91 octane in summer heat you should be fine. In my experience, running 91 octane is needed above 95F. Anyway the best LSPI prevention is running good oil.


This is the way.

My 2016 can't stand 87 at all, though. It's a laggy, jerky mess.


----------

